# Radon Mitigation



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Any ideas for a DIY'fer?

I live in kind of a swampy area and when I bought the house a year and half ago, there were elevated levels of radon. Not risky, but still would like to get it out of here.

I have two sump pumps. I've seen where I could attach a fan and PVC pipe and run it out of the house to just above roof height. Is this correct. I obviously don't want to pay for someone to do it, because I can do the work myself, but kind of unsure how to start it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I did the short test in the basement and got 4.6. I got a lot of info when I did a search on the Internet (Radon). I call a number I got from the search in Lansing, MI. They sent me a lot of info. I am now doing a long 1 year test for Radon in the living area. I might be wrong but I don't think there is much to worry about a 4.6 in the basement. My wife and I don't spin much time down there. That's why I'm testing in the living area. There are some DIY kits that you can buy and what I was told they use about $5 of elect. a mo. Good luck.


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

for the response. During my home inspection, they only ran the test for a week. So I guess running it for a year will give me the best results.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

your tests will differ in the winter, when the house is closed up.

We have an evacuation system on our sump also. You have the general idea. A plate that is sealed to floor and covers sump pit (a 4" hole for the radon, 2" hole for sump). The 4 inch pipe exits the house to a fan mounted outside of house, and continues to about 15' of 3 inch pipe running up side of house.

Cost the previous owners about $800 to install. Once sealed, it should draw a negative pressure from the sump pit(1-2cmH2O)


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I could be totally off base, but I had heard that while Radon has a bad reputation, it hasn't been proven to have negative side effects. If Radon is bad, why is that and what can it lead to?

Thanks


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Second to smoking as a cause for Lung Cancer


----------

